# O&w Tonneau



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got One!







I've been eyeing up these on RLT for the last 6 months but always found a bill to pay instead







So many thanks to fellow Forum member Peter







It's much better in real life...even the 710 likes it



























Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul...not really my taste but I know that nice feeling when you get one you want!!









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Paul.









I like the strap too, is it a Hirsch?

I might be getting in to strap mode again, it's the second one I've seen tonight that I like.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I like the strap too, is it a Hirsch?
> 
> I might be getting in to strap mode again, it's the second one I've seen tonight that I like.


No Stan it looks like one of my Carbon fibre ones.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch









Roy's Carbon straps are leather backed if I am not mistaken,Hirsch are rubber backed


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's right Alex, ours use much more expensive material.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't have a Carbon fibre strap.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nor do I


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We are silly buggers.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Paul ... a wrist shot would be good ... often wondered about one myself


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dunno about the strap....on the back it says "Darlena" (I think) and "Genuine Leather"...does that mean anything to anyone?

This is a difficult watch to photograph...I wasn't very pleased with that vertical shot...slightly out-of-focus...so yes John, I'll post some more tomorrow.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, nice watch,i had one a while back [not same make] but looks like same case, is yours about 48mm x 36mm, mine was very comfy to wear, fred.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Darlena is one of Roy's suppliers, I think the mesh comes from them.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like this tonneau style. Unfortunately too big for my wrists. O&W has another type but I don't like the hands. I would prefer some leaf-shaped. DJR has one exactly on my taste and the size is perfect but retails for 1700USD or 1000USD discounted on some websites.







I envy you guys for wearing any watch size you want.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Paul. It's a bonny piece.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

Stan said:


> Paul,
> 
> Darlena is one of Roy's suppliers, I think the mesh comes from them.


Are they still going?

I used to get a lot of Darlena straps on vintage watches in the past, thought they had probably disappeared.

Glad to see they are still around.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wrist Shot:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cracking wrist shot Paul,it looks really nice.

I belive Darlena make the Kevlar strap Roy sells in many colours,great value straps


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the wrist shot Paul ... it look nice


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A case shape that has never done it for me but................I keep coming back to this thread to look at the pics! That is a cracking looking watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Last one, promise:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice lume shot Paul.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I must find a way to fatten my wrists. This watch is superb.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Must have missed that lume shot,its great


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I must find a way to fatten my wrists


Ive heard it affects the eyesight.....







where did I put my specs....









Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The power reserve on this watch is cr*p









If I fully wind it by hand until I can hear the slipping mainspring, it will run for maybe 24hrs....my Vostok Amphibia on Mesh goes for days (48hrs)









Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That's not right,way too short.

Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is just a standard 2824 it should be more than 24 Hours. If you can hear the mainspring slipping then it sounds like it needs replacing, it could be broken.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Whoops...maybe I was a bit too hasty with my previous comments









After a weekend controlled test, the power reserve seems to be dead on 41 hours.









Thats much better than I original thought...but probably not as good as my trusty Vostok Amphibian...which has started gaining 3-4 mins a day









So, is 41 hr for an ETA 2824 about right?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul that is about right.


----------

